# wlan0 works during install, not after install

## charlesread

Hi everybody,

I have a Gateway W323-UI1 laptop, my Gentoo installation went quite well - I had total wireless network access throughout the installation - I used genkernel to produce a kernel that I thought would recognize my wifi card, I followed the installation instruction exactly, extrapolating the network installation for my wlan0 interface - that is to say that I made a symlink net.wlan0 -> net.lo, just like I did for eth0, and added 'config_wlan0="dhcp"' to /etc/conf.d/net - but when I boot into my system I get 'interface wlan0 does not exist', '/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start' produces the same results - I installed 'wireless-tools' using eth0, which works fine, and 'iwconfig wlan0' produces ''wlan0 No such device".

What am I missing?  Can somebody please point me in the right direction?  Is there anything I can provide that will make my the diagnosis easier?

Thank you very much!

 :Smile: 

----------

## The Doctor

 *charlesread wrote:*   

> What am I missing?  Can somebody please point me in the right direction?  Is there anything I can provide that will make my the diagnosis easier?

 

Best guess, a kernel module.

If this is the case there is a relativity quick and easy fix. In involves recompiling your kernel with the networking module included. Here is how to do it:

First you need to identify what module you actually need. You can get this information using the app on  kernel-seeds.org, just like in the example. You might want to book mark this website or remember it if you ever decide you want to build a custom kernel. The kernel seeds are a good place to start and the documentation is excellent.

Then once you know what module you need to add run the following:

```
genkernel --menuconfig  all
```

And select the modules associated with your wireless card

----------

## cach0rr0

wireless-tools will not work with WPA, so just a heads up there

as the other poster suggested, suspect missing a driver

however could also be missing firmware

need to know more about your wireless card to say for sure.

----------

## charlesread

All fixed-up, thanks!

----------

